# Is my Budgie pregnant?



## Ranjana87

I am not sure is my Budgie pregnant???


----------



## Cody

No way to tell from a picture if she is ready to lay an egg, has she laid eggs in the past?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Have your budgies been mating?
Why do you think she may be eggnant?
What is her name?
How old is she?
How old is the male?


The female is in condition at this time.

If she does lay an egg, you should dispose of it immediately.
Doing so does NOT kill anything. An egg does not become viable until it is incubated for about 3 days.

As you have a mixed gender pair, you should be doing everything necessary to prevent breeding.

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
Limit the light they get to 8 hours a day. When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 
This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.


*


----------

